# Pelagic Charters-Venice Deep dropping



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Was able to get out his past Saturday with intentions of putting some white meat in the box. On board was Eric Newman with Blue Runner food's along with a few of his friends. We cleared the pass and the sea state was basically a large swell left over from the day before. First drop was a beautiful snowy in the upper 20lb class and after that it slowed down. Made another move into deeper water and got bit right off the bat. This fish wrapped two lines into the rig so we pulled away in hopes of getting everything back. To my surprise and everyone else's we pulled up all of our gear including the fish, which turned out to be an oilfish around 40lbs. I originally thought it was an escolar but after doing a little research yesterday I found out it was not. Oh well. Things slowed down after that, so we made another move and started picking up snowy's and yellowedge one after the other. In the mix of the grouper, we picked up some of the biggest brotoula's (hope I spelled that right) I have ever seen.When we stopped fishing the total take was 13 grouper, 10 brotoula's, 1 oilfish, 3 hake's and 1 amberjack. Not a bad day considering the weather took a turn while we were fishing. This weather should be getting better as this month nears an end. I have an opening for this Wednesday if anyone would like to go. Thinking maybe a sword trip?

Captain William Wall

Pelagic Charters

1.225.454.5365


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

those hake are damn fine eatin!


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

10-4 on that. I am making a grouper sandwhich as we speak! I haven't tried the hake yet but its coming.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report. I have never seen an oil fish. But I looked it up and was surprised a bit by what it said.

The flesh is very oily and although edible, the oil actually consists of wax esters, which are not digested like traditional oil. The flesh has an oil content of around 25%, and with serving sizes of several ounces and upwards commonplace,* some people experience a laxative side effect* from such a large amount of wax esters.

So be carefull with that one.:letsdrink


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

No oilfish for me. I didn't take any because I knew better. I feel sorry for the guy at the marina I gave some to. I bet his Easter was pretty "special".


----------



## josephyar (May 21, 2008)

Nice haul Capt!


----------

